# Why didn't Fingolfin just say this?



## Link 2 (Mar 21, 2004)

Instead of having the Valar get mad at him for leaving Valinor against their wishes, here's a sentence I made up for Fingolfin that he could have said, and sounded so much cooler:



The Valar: Why is it that you decide to forsake Valinor and go against the will of the Valar?


Fingolfin: I go into the east not against your will, but for it. Farewell.....


Awe man, Fingolfin would've been insanely cool had he said that....


----------



## Confusticated (Mar 21, 2004)

Haha! Hi Link 2.

 Sure would've! But he's cool just the same. 

What do you suppose he would have been thinking if he said that?


----------



## Helcaraxë (Apr 2, 2004)

That would have been cool. I was always annoyed that he never said anything. But then he would have stolen Fëanor's thunder. No-one steals Fëanor's thunder...he is far and away the coolest Elf ever.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 9, 2004)

I thought Fëanor said that, but in a more insulting manner, naturally.


----------



## Garwen (Apr 15, 2004)

*What Fingolfin might have said.*

Feanor was brash wasn't he and thats pretty cool, but I think Fingolfin and even more so Finarfin kept their cool and thats important too.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 17, 2010)

That is true Garwen!

Love the original post...hehe!


----------

